# Hobby Jobbies V (Tap Follower)



## bretthl (Feb 16, 2019)

I always wanted one of these.  MrPete222 shows us how to make it.  Mine is a slight variation by having the cup for taps without a centering hole on the same pin.  I wound the spring from 0.055" music wire.  The pin and body are O1 quenched and tempered.  The R-8 chuck for my mill is 3/8" so the body is stepped for 3/8" and 1/2" chucks.  The set screw is timed such that when snug falls just short of the flat.  Travel is 7/8".


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 16, 2019)

Nice work! I have a commercially made one that I find indispensable.


----------

